# spay



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya's is coming up. At first I wasn't nervous because I know dogs get this all the time. Now that it's right away the corner, I'm really nervous. I feel guilty. You may laugh, but I feel like as a woman, I get the right to choose...but Miya doesn't. I have to choose for her. Is it the right choice? I have no desire in raising puppies so I know I have to do it. I don't want her to go into heat.. just wish it wasn't such a major surgery. Her bloodwork came back today, everything was fine. I am really worried and already crying..it's gonna be a rough day on Tues.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What you are feeling is perfectly natural.. every one of us was nervous, worried and edgy when thinking about having our little ones put under to go through a major procedure.. No one who loves their chis is gonna laugh, you are just being a loving and devoted chi momma. I will be keeping Miya in my prayers until she is safely back home where she belongs. Deb


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with everything Deb said!!

Make plans for that day. Do NOT sit at home with nothing to do and fret. If you sew, make her a snuggle blanket or something cozy to enjoy when she gets home. 

They will call before you know it and tell you that she is fine and let you know when you can go get her.

She is a healthy girl. You are doing a VERY good thing for her health.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Deb 100%.
Hugs to you, keep in mind that you are doing the responsible thing 
for your little girl. It will be over before you know it. Take care.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I've read thru some of the old forums, what are some good items to have on hand? Foodwise-she loves her ZP so I'll have that incase she may want a bite or two, I have nutrical. I read someone fed babyfood, boiled chicken, white rice? What do people buy onsies for? Her stitches will be internal according to the doc.

I plan to put our mattress on the floor so she has easy access on and off and knowing me, and how much room she takes up lol, I'll probably be sleeping on the floor next to the mattress.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Karen, I guess we posted at the same time. I thought the same things as you.
It just goes to show Tiffany that we all go through this. Miya will be ok, and 
you will be happy it's done with.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks guys. I know she'll be fine and so many of you have gotten your pups spayed. It's just different when I am actually running all these scenarios through my mind...which is NO different than anyone lol. Thanks for the encouragement, Miya says thanks too!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Internal stitches would have been great! The external stitches about drove two of mine batty. They scratched and tickled. 

All of mine ate afterwards. I did not have to offer canned food or make any special food.

All had a few pieces of food and drank that night. I gave them just a bit to be certain their tummies would not respond poorly. Perhaps it is because I knew no better but the next morning I had them back eating just how they had been eating prior to the surgery. Mine are ZP little piggies so they ate happily. 

Each of mine was 3 pounds at spay. I did not have nor need Nutrical. 

The first night I slept on the couch and they slept (I had Hope and Ruby spayed on the same day) on crate mats and blankets on the floor by me. I slept with them in a guest room for a few days after that.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> I've read thru some of the old forums, what are some good items to have on hand? Foodwise-she loves her ZP so I'll have that incase she may want a bite or two, I have nutrical. I read someone fed babyfood, boiled chicken, white rice? What do people buy onsies for? Her stitches will be internal according to the doc.
> 
> I plan to put our mattress on the floor so she has easy access on and off and knowing me, and how much room she takes up lol, I'll probably be sleeping on the floor next to the mattress.



The onesie is to prevent her from liking and opening her stitches, or getting
them infected. I normally just use the cone. I have the inflatable ones. As for
food, you won't be able to feed her starting on the night before surgery, and
after she will most likely be too drowsy to eat much. Sleeping on the floor
next to her is fine, I do it with every dog that gets neutered or spayed here,
but that is only to help myself feel better, because they sure do look pitiful
coming out of surgery. But not for long, Miya will be back to normal faster
than you might expect, so you will have to keep her calm, keep her from
jumping or running for a while. The external wound can heal within weeks, 
but the internal wound takes longer, up to two months more or less. Just keep
that in mind and take it easy, no strenuous activities for her.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I felt the exact same way when I had my Chi spayed when she was 7 years old. My mom handed her over to me when she was 6 and she never had her spayed. I decided it was the best thing to do since she was too small to risk having puppies and I was frightened of her being at risk of Pyometra.

I was so nervous because she was older and a little overweight, so the surgery was going to be a little more complicated than it would on a young, healthy puppy. However, everything went perfectly fine. I had it done by the vet I was currently employed by and I was at work in the clinic while she was being spayed.

When I brought her home, I felt so bad because she was whimpering and clearly uncomfortable. I felt like the worst momma ever. But the next day, she was practically herself again and I had to keep her from running around the house so she wouldn't tear her stitches. Within 24 hours it was like nothing had even happened to her. I didn't even have to give her her pain meds the second night. I will admit she was a little distant with me after that for a week or two. I think she was a little mad at me, lol. But she got over it. 

Good luck! I am sure everything will go perfectly fine.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I forgot to mention, you will get antibiotics, but not all vets give pain meds
unless you ask. So talk to your vet and see if he thinks they are necessary.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I know just how you feel. Even after Axle's neuter went fine I was still scared for Chloe to get spayed but she was a champ and Miya will be too (they're twins afterall so of course that will be the case).

I second whoever said to keep yourself occupied, I stressed all day when I took Axle in but it was hubby's turn to wait around for Chloe coz I was at work and since I was busy I was much less stressed.

Don't be concerned if she cries when she poops afterwards. Chloe did this and I was worried so I called the vet but they said it was normal because the internal stitches hurt when they bear down, it only lasted about 3 days though and she was on pain meds for those 3 days so she was ok.

Give kisses to little Miya and don't forget to let us know when she's home safe and sound


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Its ok your not alone. My penny is getting spayed on that day too. May 1st, so when its done and over with, we can keep each other and everyone else updated.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i know the feeling :'( im trying to get tillie in the surgery now , im so scared and panicking and putting it off!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

OzChi said:


> I know just how you feel. Even after Axle's neuter went fine I was still scared for Chloe to get spayed but she was a champ and Miya will be too (they're twins afterall so of course that will be the case).
> 
> I second whoever said to keep yourself occupied, I stressed all day when I took Axle in but it was hubby's turn to wait around for Chloe coz I was at work and since I was busy I was much less stressed.
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to ask you...can I have axle? I'll come pick him up!!  lol


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Tiny said:


> Its ok your not alone. My penny is getting spayed on that day too. May 1st, so when its done and over with, we can keep each other and everyone else updated.



oh...yes we will. i'm going to try to stay busy that day. our babies will do fine im sure, just the nerves getting our best, right?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I am amazed at how quickly they recover after the spay.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Dropped Miya off a bit ago. I have confidence in her vet and I like that they go the extra mile to make sure she's comfortable. Since my nerves are on EDGE I am going to show humor at the situation. I'M OPENING EVERY BEDROOM DOOR AND EVERY CLOSET DOOR SINCE MIYA'S NOT HOME TODAY. Those are her favorite places to pee so we usually keep them closed. My cat doesn't know what to think..."mom every door is opened, so many places for me to explore!"


Christina, how is Penny?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking and praying for both of you! She will do great!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

teetee said:


> Dropped Miya off a bit ago. I have confidence in her vet and I like that they go the extra mile to make sure she's comfortable. Since my nerves are on EDGE I am going to show humor at the situation. I'M OPENING EVERY BEDROOM DOOR AND EVERY CLOSET DOOR SINCE MIYA'S NOT HOME TODAY. Those are her favorite places to pee so we usually keep them closed. My cat doesn't know what to think..."mom every door is opened, so many places for me to explore!"
> 
> 
> Christina, how is Penny?


She's doing well, her appt isnt until 4 pm today. Her pick up time is the next aftoon at 3 pm. Miya will do excellent with her operation! And i love how u opened all the closets and every bdrm door since miya isnt there lol! Kitty finally gets to go on a exploration!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Huly said:


> Thinking and praying for both of you! She will do great!


Thanks huly! I just remembered wawies's girls are getting spayed today too! I wish the best of luck to us all!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

That is so funny, i dropped my girls off also @ the vet's they are getting spayed as well. The first thing i did when i got home was open all the doors up lol, it feels weird cause everythings opened and the house is so quiet! lol!! Good luck with your spay hugs to you and your lil one. Hope she recovers fast and easy!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck wawies! It does feel weird having all the doors open! I am spring cleaning like a motha!! lol


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope Miya is doing well. I'm sure she is. Jujube is going back today to get her stitches removed. We had to have her spayed in a hurry last week. She showed signs of going into heat and I wanted to avoid that. I think it was better that I didn't get to dwell on it too much. Other than having to wear the Cone Of Shame (e-collar) she did well, so I'm sure Miya will too. Good luck!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

we just got miya home. she is so pitiful. My heart is breaking for her. She's very sleepy and seems to be in slight pain if she moves. They've got her on pain meds, but I hate that I put her through this  I know it was best tho. Her stitches are external. Originally they were going to be internal, but her skin is too thin. I may end up having to get an e-collar


How are the other girls doing that were spayed? 

Thank you all for your prayers and concern.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

guys can someone ease my concerns...she's been laying down since we got home...it seems like any time she moves to turn over, she cries. idk if it's a result of pain or anesthetic. She did get sent home with some pain meds. Her last dose was at 3:30PM and it's now 5:50PM so it wasn't too long ago. I feel so bad for her. Her cries are something new, I've never heard her make these sounds before. If she wants to get up to walk around, should I let her?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, poor poor baby. Mine did not cry, but they were very fragile/needy. I personally think she should be okay to walk around to do business, drink water, etc. --just of course no jumping. I am NO expert, but I am not alarmed your little one is crying.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg, i just dropped her off, wont be picking her up until tmro at 4 pm. So nervous, i hope she's ok.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Cali wouldn't even let us touch her (without screaming in pain and flinching and even acting like she might bite, which she never has before or since)... for hours after we got her home, until late that night, and then only very gingerly. Yet if you walked a few feet away from her, she pathetically would follow to lay next to us. She whimpered off and on all that night, shook a lot despite having a soft light towel on her, and was just very pathetic and weak and in a lot of pain, despite plenty of pain meds. Tonight will be rough, but I promise she'll be at least a bit better in the morning. don't be surprised if she doesn't pee until tomorrow morning, either. And she was frankly drinking quite a bit of water after an hour or two at home. ( I would bring the water bowl right up to her face to make it easiest for her.) Ours went over 11 hours before her first at-home pee, and normally can barely go 2.5 hours. Hugs. I know how rough it is, but honestly in 2-3 days she's bounce back, literally, almost like it never happened!  (Cali's spay was 2 weeks ago yesterday.)


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, how long did they keep Miya? Juliet stayed overnight, a little more than 24 hours. When I picked her up, she was business as usual. It was hard to keep her from jumping. I was scared she was going to rip her stitches out she was so active. The only signs she had anything done was the e-collar and the stitches! Praying for your little one. Just baby her as much as possible!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks all. Miya is still pitiful as ever but is showing signs of improvement. I have blankets all over the living room floor. Every so often she will move to a different square of blanket. I have her favorite zebra baby blanket on top of her and also a heated blanket on top of that on low/med temp. My husband and I are taking turns laying next to her because if either of us walk away she whimpers, lol awww. She sat up for the first time about 30 mins ago, looked around, and then literally trotted to her pee pad in the bathroom (which isn't far at all). She squatted for about 20 secs, goodness that was a lot of urine  understandable though. I fed her some finely chopped wet food and gravy, about a quarter a tsp. She held it down along with water so I fed her another quarter and water just a minute ago. I think tonight the plan is I will sleep with her in the living room on all the blankets. I just hope she doesn't attempt jumping up on the couch to her "spot". She hasn't shown any interest in her "spot" at all nor has she shown interest in getting up, besides urinating. I'm just going to keep her super warm. The vet told me that the drugs can cause our little guys' body temp to drop so keep them warm  ....so ready for this to be done!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

gravymommy said:


> Wow, how long did they keep Miya? Juliet stayed overnight, a little more than 24 hours. When I picked her up, she was business as usual. It was hard to keep her from jumping. I was scared she was going to rip her stitches out she was so active. The only signs she had anything done was the e-collar and the stitches! Praying for your little one. Just baby her as much as possible!!


I dropped her off at 8AM and picked her up at 4PM. She's pretty groggy and isn't concerned with her stitches at all, so no e-collar yet. If it becomes an issue it will go on quick! haha thank you for the prayers


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Tiny said:


> Omg, i just dropped her off, wont be picking her up until tmro at 4 pm. So nervous, i hope she's ok.


Christina, why do they keep her so long? Do you know what time the surgery is starting? I'm sure she will be fine. I called the vet every 5 mins today to check on her  Give us an update as soon as you know something. *hugs*


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

She did the most adorable thing when I picked her up. I will never forget it. You know how when a baby wants their mommy they reach for them? I swear she did that to me. The nurse brought her out in her blanket that I sent with her and the nurse said that when she heard my voice she sat up. Then when she saw me she tried to crawl out of the lady's arms to me. Everyone said "awwwwwwww". It was incredible to see her do that. This truly is my little baby girl. I love her so much.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So glad she did well (and you survived!). Now it is all behind you and it is just rest, relaxation and healing!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

healing-the fun part right? I'm exhausted from all this stressin'. I can't imagine how she must feel.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

check these out 

Spay Neuter Adopt Gifts, T-Shirts, & Clothing | Spay Neuter Adopt Merchandise


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

How adorable!!! I wonder how will penny react to me, cant wait to have her home. Im glad miya is back home and doing well.  Im spaying her through a non-profit sanctuary, they are leaving to fresno at 5 am tomorrow and will be coming back that same day. Im guessing its because they want to be extra prepared the drive to fresno is about an hr away.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

hope all goes well for you and Penny. I look forward to an update tomorrow!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Definitley!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

How is Miya today?


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey. Miya is "ok". she's a bit whiney. Her vet actually just called to check on her and she was whining. They were concerned and asked if we wanted additional pain meds. They already sent her home with several syringes full of medication. As we were on the phone, she peed and pooped and has since stopped whining. I'm going to keep an eye on her when she wakes up and if it seems she is in pain, we will go to the vet. The vet said we have to bring her with us if we do come so I am wanting to avoid a car ride if we don't have to go. She did eat a good meal today and has been doing well with her water. She is miserable in her inflatable collar though, but she is getting at her stitches so we have to keep it on her. My heart is breaking for her, hoping this goes fast. Thanks for checking up on her.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

i ended up taking her in. I'm such a worrier. Doc said she's right where they want her to be. That relieved me somewhat. They also gave her a anti-inflammatory. I want her as comfy as possible. In a few weeks I will laugh at myself for being so dramatic but I want to make sure she's feeling alright and that's the best way I know how.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm glad she is doing okay. Such a sensitive girl!!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

yea I am. Oh you meant Miya lol j/k


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

You're not being dramatic, you love your baby, nothing at all wrong with that!
I hope she is up and dancing around in no time and in the mean time we are
sending you both hugs! 

:love7:


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey teetee, i just brought penny home. The car ride was fine. When we got home and settled down she started to cry, i think she is in pain. I have no pain meds for her.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh I am so sorry to hear that she doesnt have any pain meds. Would it be possible to get some pain meds from her local vet?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I've been meaning to ask you...can I have axle? I'll come pick him up!!


Never! He is my little doggy soul mate! He waits for me at the bottom of the stairs every morning and cries if I take too long to come down and play with him. He melts me with those green eyes and with how smart he is. He is my dream dog that I waited 10 yesr to get so you would have a hard time clawing him out of my hands! Would Miya want to come and live with her Mini-me Chloe? They would be so cute together


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

teetee said:


> oh I am so sorry to hear that she doesnt have any pain meds. Would it be possible to get some pain meds from her local vet?


Yes its possible but ive been searching around the forum and have decided to buy baby aspiran instead. Its a whole lot cheaper than my vets pain meds.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

OzChi said:


> Never! He is my little doggy soul mate! He waits for me at the bottom of the stairs every morning and cries if I take too long to come down and play with him. He melts me with those green eyes and with how smart he is. He is my dream dog that I waited 10 yesr to get so you would have a hard time clawing him out of my hands! Would Miya want to come and live with her Mini-me Chloe? They would be so cute together


I wish they could all play everyday! Axle is so handsome. He's one of the most handsome male chi's that I have ever seen. He would make some pretty puppies! I hope one day they can all play, but like we were talking before, I still have years of school  before I will be able to move there. How about we share custody? Every summer I get them haha!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Tiny said:


> Yes its possible but ive been searching around the forum and have decided to buy baby aspiran instead. Its a whole lot cheaper than my vets pain meds.


I feel like a douche with all this talking about Miya and her pain meds. Poor Penny!! I wish they would've given her something to go home with. I will call my vet tomorrow if you want and ask them if they recommend anything?


----------

